# Moving to Dubai without Degree



## Rachael Stuart (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there
I'm looking to move to Dubai in around three months and I am part qualified in ACCA (still studying with three more exams to complete) but do not have a degree.
I'm reading quite a bit that most companies in Dubai require you to have a degree to apply. Even some of the LinkedIn groups for the area have this condition to join. 
Is this a problem for me or is experience in my field and my part qualification in ACCA enough? 
Thanks 
Rach


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you've got plenty of experience, it won't matter.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

It really depends on the company. My company recently changed its policy to require degree-educated employees in accounting roles above a certain level. Having said that, trainee accountants do not have to be degree-educated but an ACCA qualification will suffice. That accountant cannot, however, move up to a management position without a degree.

I think, generally, in y our field, ACCA (full or part-qualified) should be fine and, as Gavtek said, experience will be key. Get in touch with some recruiters...they'll have the answers for you.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Rach,

Check out these websites which you may find useful. They are all local based recruitment agencies specialising in Accountancy.

Job Vacancies & Recruitment - Michael Page International
Executive Recruitment | Charterhouse Partnership | Dubai | Abu Dhabi | UAE
Home | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide

Good luck!


----------

